# Carolina Mantis



## River Dane (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey, everyone! 

It's been a while. Recently I took a trip to Okinawa (Japanese island) and nearly all my mantids died while I was away. Catalina (S. Limbata) in particular was devastating, as she was the longest lived. And White Mammoth (sole survivor, also sad because she was the largest) died a short while after. I was going to completely take a break from mantises for a while, I was expecting a couple months at least.

Well, I tried.

less than two weeks following Mammoth's death, I found a beautiful mantis, a brown that's not as dark as a Desiccata, but not as light as a Chinese Mantis. So I ran to grab a container, and upon my return, I saw another mantis nearby! I knew instantly that this was a Carolina Mantis, just by seeing her wings. She was a green adult, and the brown one seems to be a subadult, because I can see wingbuds. Upon closer inspection, I believe that the brown one is a male Carolina. But if anyone can confirm this, that'll be great! I live in SoCal if that changes anything.

So here they are, meet Biollante (female) and Rookwood (potential male)!

I know the picture quality isn't particularly good, so I'll try to get some more tomorrow. The habitats are temporary.

View attachment 9608


View attachment 9609


----------



## Sticky (Sep 13, 2017)

Only one of your pictures is showing. 

Im sorry you lost everyone! I hope your new friends live a long time!


----------



## Connor (Sep 13, 2017)

So sorry for your losses... hopefully you can get back on your feet with these new guys!


----------



## River Dane (Sep 13, 2017)

@Connor @Sticky

thanks for your kind words. I also hope that these two will do well.

Thankfully, Rookwood molted last night, and Im pretty sure he is a Carolina Mantis. I'm having trouble uploading, but I'll try to get some pics up later. He has his wings and everything, so maybe in a few weeks I'll attempt breeding them!


----------



## River Dane (Sep 13, 2017)

Here he is! Again, I'm going to give him a new habitat later, but I want his exoskeleton to harden a little more first.


----------



## Connor (Sep 13, 2017)

FluffyMantid said:


> Here he is! Again, I'm going to give him a new habitat later, but I want his exoskeleton to harden a little more first.
> 
> View attachment 9612


Wow he's pretty! I just caught a all green subadult Carolina the other day. She's a real beauty! Good luck with your breeding... I'll have to look for a male.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 13, 2017)

@Connor

thanks! And nice, she sounds pretty! Do you have any pics?

and good luck finding a male!

But also, I'm trying to feed my mantids mealworms, and I tried giving them cut up pieces and whole ones, but they don't seem interested. Is there any way to get them to eat them?


----------



## Connor (Sep 13, 2017)

https://postimg.org/image/gp0z0nuc5/

sorry for bad quality... if you go to the link and click on the pic I think it gets better. 

Thanks! Not sure about it because there aren't a lot of mantis around the yard in my neighborhood. I actually caught a male though about a month or 2 ago that sadly died from a mismolt. 

As far as getting them to eat mealworms...  try to put the juicy insides up to their mouths and try and get them to taste it; from their they should take over(this might be hard with wild mantis though). Or give it to them as the worms still moving, as mantis only eat live pray(unless handfed).


----------



## River Dane (Sep 14, 2017)

@Connor

Shes beautiful! 

That sucks.    But I heard that if you leave the female outside in a mesh net, males will be attracted to her pheromones or something. Not sure, though. 

Okay, I think that worked. I didn't actually put it in her mouth because I dropped it,    but I think she ate it, because It's not there anymore. I'll try putting it in front of her mouth tomorrow. 

Thanks for all he help!


----------



## SpaceWolf (Sep 14, 2017)

So jealous you guys have these walking around your house. The closest place they have these for me is South France and that's about 1000 km away from here lmao xD


----------



## Connor (Sep 14, 2017)

FluffyMantid said:


> @Connor
> 
> Shes beautiful!
> 
> ...


No problem! And thanks for the mating advice!



SpaceWolf said:


> So jealous you guys have these walking around your house. The closest place they have these for me is South France and that's about 1000 km away from here lmao xD


Haha yeah it's great having them around here but it's pretty difficult to find one, they are far and few between.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## River Dane (Sep 15, 2017)

Some pics (Rookwood)!


----------



## Connor (Sep 15, 2017)

FluffyMantid said:


> Some pics (Rookwood)!
> 
> View attachment 9621
> 
> ...


He's a beauty!! My carolina female just molted to adult, and she's looking wonderful with those wings. Looking for a male now to breed


----------



## River Dane (Sep 15, 2017)

@Connor

Thanks! And congratulations, I hope you find her a good mate!


----------



## hierodula (Sep 19, 2017)

Those are both stagmomantis limbata. Stagmomantis carolina are on the east coast. Congrats on the finds though!


----------



## River Dane (Sep 19, 2017)

hierodula said:


> Those are both stagmomantis limbata. Stagmomantis carolina are on the east coast. Congrats on the finds though!


I


----------



## Jessie (Sep 24, 2017)

I am getting one this week a L4.


----------



## River Dane (Sep 25, 2017)

@Jessie

Awesome! Pics encouraged when you get him/her!


----------



## River Dane (Oct 1, 2017)

@hierodula

you were right, lol.

They're limbatas. I'm surprised, I thought they were larger. My memories failed me.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Lola the Carolina Mantis (Sep 23, 2021)

All the pics on this page say error when I try to open them. Is it my browser? I see gallery pics fine.


----------

